# Stop: 0x0000C1F5



## arlene.grace (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the tech support forum and I am thrilled to have join and even more so if my problem can be fixed. I have a toshiba satellite (A2150S7444) with 2GB of Ram and using Vista. While booting up a blue screen appears stating that a problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage. At the end of the screen it states
Technical Information:
***Stop: 0x0000C1F5 (0x0000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)

when I tried to reboot in safe mode, it freezed up at windows.system32/drivers/crcdisksys.

Can anyone please advise me on what to do?

Thanks,
arlene.grace


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello arlene.grace

Welcome to TSF

Can i firstly ask, Have you installed anything new recently , like Acronis etc?

1. Disconnect any external or additional HDD drives

2. Reboot and tap *F8* until you reach the Boot options

3. Select *Disable Driver Signature Enforcement* and try to boot to your desktop

Please post you system spec and again any new software recently installed

Regards




Craig


----------



## bdesmondMVP (May 19, 2008)

See this hotfix - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/946084


----------

